
MH370 Didn’t Just Disappear, It Was Caught in a Swamp of Corruption - zeristor
https://www.thedailybeast.com/mh370-didnt-just-disappear-it-was-caught-in-a-swamp-of-corruption?ref=home
======
sschueller
Maybe the manufacturers should be required to operate a fund to search for
lost aircraft. It is in their interest to find out if it was technical
failure. Even pilot failure would be in their interest as it my point to bad
UI, procedures or training that needs to be changed.

